# What Can You Cook in a 6" Cast Iron Skillet?



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to a flea market today and bought a 6" cast iron skillet, my friend and i were laughing together thinking of things i could cook in it so far we've came up with. 1 egg, 1 pancake, one grilled cheese sandwich, and an English muffin.

I know a lot of you cook with these kinds of skillets, what do you use your 6" ones for?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I need one, too. Saw 2 Lodges 6 in at resale shop about a month ago. Didn't get them and really regret it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

A small pan of cornbread. We like it occasionally but a big pan is too much, so I make it in a 6" skillet.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Kwings said:


> I went to a flea market today and bought a 6" cast iron skillet, my friend and i were laughing together thinking of things i could cook in it so far we've came up with. 1 egg, 1 pancake, one grilled cheese sandwich, and an English muffin.
> 
> I know a lot of you cook with these kinds of skillets, what do you use your 6" ones for?


A six incher is handy for all sorts of things. Its a bit big for one egg though.  I have one that I use mostly for eggs, two at a time. Its also a handy cornbread pan, and great for sauteing some garlic and onions in butter or olive oil. Its just the right size for heating the milk and melting butter on bread baking day. Couldnt live without my lil skillet! It nestles right in between my medium sized one that I use for gravy, and the full size that I use for nearly everything else.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The lil skillet is for eggs and toast at my house. 
It stays seasoned the best, because nobody ever makes gravy in it.

I can cook 4 turkey eggs (over-easy) at a time, perfectly in that thing. 
Or 2 eggs and a slice of toast, fried golden in real butter. 

Lil skillet = breakfast for me, most days.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome, I want to start replacing my old skillets with cast iron and I saw this little one for $5 and I had to grab it. I plan to do yard sailing and flea marketing a lot this year in hopes that i can add to my collection little by little all year.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I have my dad's 6" skillet, use it all the time cause it isn't as heavy as the 12" one. Eggs and pancakes, grilled cheese - anything bigger goes in the big pan.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Kwings said:


> Awesome, I want to start replacing my old skillets with cast iron and I saw this little one for $5 and I had to grab it. I plan to do yard sailing and flea marketing a lot this year in hopes that i can add to my collection little by little all year.


Be sure you buy the old cast iron. It seasons much better than this new stuff thats been made in the past 20 or so years. wagner and griswold are two good brand names but most of the old cast iron is very good too. Once you get it seasoned properly, dont scrub it or wash it with detergents. It will wipe out nicely with a paper towel and hung back up till next time.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I taught every one of my kids to cook eggs in that little pan, as soon as they were old enough to be trusted with the propane stove.

Thinking about it now, I wonder how MANY eggs we have cooked in it? 
Over 20 years and 3 boys who are now 21, 17, and 16 years old...lots of eggs!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I use mine more than my big skillets as it is just the right size for two people. It was my Granny's skillet and I use it to cook eggs and/or sausage for breakfast, to make a small pone of cornbread, etc. I have no idea how old it is (Granny died at age 86 in 1997) but it's my favorite.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We have a 4" square one that is perfect for frying two eggs which then fit nicely on a slice of toast.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I think ours is 4" too. I never measured it, but the tiny one really is only big enough for two eggs, I don't think I could fit four turkey eggs in it. I makes a great omlette pan for a 3-egg omlette. It gets used the most of any pan, since we do breakfast in shifts, so usually only 1-2 eggs at a time.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

individual fritattas !!
I have been collecting them as I find em in thrift stores...just hate the thought of paying new price for them when I need around 3 more to make for the family.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> A small pan of cornbread. We like it occasionally but a big pan is too much, so I make it in a 6" skillet.


That's what I was going to say. Perfect size for DH and me.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

All of the above, especially useful for sauteing the peppers and onions that I use in so many ingredients. Fried eggs (2 at a time) and a grilled cheese sandwich. Ham, bacon for 2, individual pan sized pizza-with a perfect crust, from a pinch of dough off of some other bread recipe that's rising...

I have never used it for cornbread, never even thought of it... but with everyone being in college in the fall, I will, indeed.

awesome size pan...

dawn


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

The best brownies EVER have been made in mine! We love them baked in the little skillet cuz the edges are crisp and chewy. YUM!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is the size I use most. Cornbread, eggs, sausage, grilled cheese sandwiches, etc.


----------



## Witterbound (Sep 4, 2007)

Shepards pie. Make something in it that needs to go in the oven for a while. It's a double purpose cooker.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Kwings said:


> I went to a flea market today and bought a 6" cast iron skillet, my friend and i were laughing together thinking of things i could cook in it so far we've came up with. 1 egg, 1 pancake, one grilled cheese sandwich, and an English muffin.
> 
> I know a lot of you cook with these kinds of skillets, what do you use your 6" ones for?


I would make personal pan pizza in it.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-I'd put enough hamburger in it so when it was pressed out, it would make one giant burger. I used to do this with deer burger when I was still in school. My Mom would come into the kitchen and see me making a giant burger and just shake her head. Hey, you know. Starving teenagers...

L8R,
Matt


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

My little cast iron skillet is the only thing I use for fried eggs. It's also useful for toasting spices prior to grinding in my mortar and pestle. I am single, so I can fix a lot of smaller meals in it - it wouldn't be so useful for a large family I suppose.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Taking notes ... I have one of these and it barely gets used! 

Bajiay - do you have a recipe for the brownies, or will any brownies work?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

What a coincidence! Went to an estate sale yesterday and bought a little 6" cast iron skillet. Also scored 7" & 9" Revere skillets......I was so excited!

I imagined using the little cast iron for a single egg (my girls are laying Jumbo eggs!), but there's lot of other great ideas here. And they're making me hungry.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> A small pan of cornbread. We like it occasionally but a big pan is too much, so I make it in a 6" skillet.


Ditto


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And a great Toasted Cheese Sandwich can be made in such a pan as that. Or even a egg sandwich. Tons of uses for a 6 inch one.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there any way to tell how old it is? Mine isn't any of the brand names I've seen others have. 

I'm not sure if its really that old or not, it says "6 1/2 Inch skillet" then under that it says "Taiwan" Then under Taiwan it was faded out engraving that looks like an "N" or could be an "M" but i cant tell it might end with a "Y".

Any ideas?


----------

